# Hercules police find marijuana grow house



## FruityBud (Mar 22, 2011)

Someone out there probably regrets leaving the door open.

Hercules police found a house in the 2200 block of Lupine Road stuffed with budding marijuana plants Sunday evening after a neighbor called to report a door hanging open.

"He said the door stood open all day Sunday, so he called the police," Hercules spokeswoman Michelle Harrington said. "When the officers went out there, they found the grow operation."

Police found six rooms filled with marijuana plants, along with a sophisticated array of timers and electrical equipment.

The house, a rental, also showed about $70,000 worth of damage, according to a city staff estimate, as the growers apparently rewired its electrical system and added holes in walls for ventilation.

The owner, who is cooperating with the investigation, said he rented the house to a tenant and believed that the tenant lived at the house. But police found no evidence of habitation.

"It looks like there was nobody living there, and that generally nobody was there at all," Harrington said. "There was very little traffic at the house."

They could not find the tenant or anyone else associated with the property, Harrington added. Detectives interviewed neighbors in hope of identifying suspects.

Police spent Monday removing the plants and other evidence, and the city red-tagged the home because the illegal electrical modifications made it unsafe.

*hxxp://tinyurl.com/69hz59s*


----------

